# stahls premium plus peeling issues



## lc42481 (Jul 16, 2014)

I am having such a hard time with stahls premium plus! My first problem was it not wanting to peel of the clear film. I have tried different variations of heat and time. Still no luck. Now the vinyl is peeling right off!! And customer service is no help at all. Dont return phone calls at all! ! And they dont work on weekends. This is a weekend side thing for me and I have no one to help me. I did soccer jerseys for my niece's team and I have to peel the vinyl off and do it again some how. Help! !!


----------



## Logomotive (Sep 8, 2012)

I had the same problem. Switched to Sisser Easy Weed. Problem solved.


----------



## jarrotto (Nov 18, 2013)

Are the soccer jerseys Nylon? Premium Plus does not adhere to nylon. 

If they are Nylon then you will have to use a different material. Check this chart for recommendations. 

Heat Printing Material/Fabric Selection Chart | Stahls'

I have had excellent results using Premium Plus on 100% Cotton and Cotton Poly Blends.


----------



## lc42481 (Jul 16, 2014)

Sisser easy weed, thats for vinyl heat transfer?

The jerseys are 100% polyester


----------



## jarrotto (Nov 18, 2013)

lc42481 said:


> Sisser easy weed, thats for vinyl heat transfer?
> 
> The jerseys are 100% polyester


Have you checked your press with a heat gun or temperature strips to ensure even temp?

What type of heat press are you using?


----------



## lc42481 (Jul 16, 2014)

Im not sure of the brand but I have used stahls fashion film and have had issues with that.


----------



## Logomotive (Sep 8, 2012)

lc42481 said:


> Sisser easy weed, thats for vinyl heat transfer?
> 
> The jerseys are 100% polyester


Yes it's for heat transfers. Works fine on 100% polyester.


----------



## marzatplay (May 25, 2014)

I had similar issues and also switched to Siser Easyweed Vinyl. No issues since. I don't trust Vinyl from Stahls anymore.


----------



## lc42481 (Jul 16, 2014)

Can I heat press the vinyl that is peeling? I don't think I can but I wanted to make sure


----------



## marzatplay (May 25, 2014)

lc42481 said:


> Can I heat press the vinyl that is peeling? I don't think I can but I wanted to make sure


Yes, just cover it with kraft paper and re press.


----------



## drdoct (Jul 26, 2011)

I noticed something with their premium plus vinyl. It's horribly inconsistent. I have a bunch of colors and it seems like every one of them is different. One may be really stuck down on the carrier and even have a good tack to it. The next color may not weed at all because it comes up and has zero stickiness. 

The other thing I noticed was that it's safer to just cold (really just cool) peel it. Some work great hot peeling and others (athletic gold) will stick so hard to the backing that it will peel right off the garment. I hate how hard you have to peel off the carrier sheet and stretch the vinyl in the process. So I just let it cool so I know it's stuck on the shirt and then peel the mess out of it. 

I used to be a big Stahl's fan, but I'm slowly being won over to easy weed. In fact, all my latest longer rolls have been EW. I love the feel of premium plus, but it's such a headache working with it.


----------



## lc42481 (Jul 16, 2014)

Thanks for the replies. There arent very helpful. They were trying to tell me its my heat press... lol im done with the premium plus. And probably stahls.


----------



## hextex (Jul 20, 2008)

I have used about 5 different colors of Premium Plus and I love it. I actually used EW for the last two years, and then I tried Premium Plus and fell in love with it. Maybe I have just been lucky. I done a set of baseball jerseys (100% poly) and they loved the feel of the new material. They said the players said it was much lighter on their backs and chest as opposed to screen printing or the EW I have used in the past. 

Could be my press, but I need to press for a little longer (About 14-15 seconds, at 320deg) than they suggest. I then rub an empty soda can (full ones will sweat and cause moisture) over the design for a couple of seconds, which pulls most of the heat out of it, and then peel. I'll admit, it does not come off like butter, as EW does. If I see the edges lift, then I finish peeling and repress for a couple of seconds.


----------



## Mtnview (Nov 5, 2009)

lc42481 said:


> I am having such a hard time with stahls premium plus! My first problem was it not wanting to peel of the clear film. I have tried different variations of heat and time. Still no luck. Now the vinyl is peeling right off!! And customer service is no help at all. Dont return phone calls at all! ! And they dont work on weekends. This is a weekend side thing for me and I have no one to help me. I did soccer jerseys for my niece's team and I have to peel the vinyl off and do it again some how. Help! !!


Are you peeling right away or peeling cold? Premium plus is best peeled cold even though it says warm or cold peel.


----------



## drdoct (Jul 26, 2011)

I hate the way the stuff peels. It's like it stretches the vinyl coming off. But I agree with Rob on the feel. I love the feel of it. I've done some really detailed eagles heads on their athletic gold which seems to have a LOT of tack to the carrier sheet and can hold detail while weeding. Only problem is that it's Very hard to peel after pressing. Like stretch the shirt and design hard. Luckily it's a very stretchy vinyl to start with.


----------



## Ghoster32111 (Jan 21, 2013)

I usually use the econoprint from Stahls on 100% poly shirts/ Jersy's and I never have a problem. I have used the premium as well but we tend to stay towards the econoprint. Which ever vinyl I use after I press it. I use a heat eraser to cool it down (you can use a balled up old t-shirt too I have used that in a pinch) Peel off the plastic then using a Teflon sheet over it I press it again for about 3 seconds. Remove the sheet and let it cool on it's own somewhere flat so it doesn't stick to it's self. I have done 1000's of shirts this way.


----------



## ccdcourtney (Dec 22, 2010)

lc42481 said:


> I am having such a hard time with stahls premium plus! My first problem was it not wanting to peel of the clear film. I have tried different variations of heat and time. Still no luck. Now the vinyl is peeling right off!! And customer service is no help at all. Dont return phone calls at all! ! And they dont work on weekends. This is a weekend side thing for me and I have no one to help me. I did soccer jerseys for my niece's team and I have to peel the vinyl off and do it again some how. Help! !!


Hi Elsie - I 'm sorry to hear about your frustrations with the material. As you have seen, Premium Plus can be a bit more challenging to work with because of the soft finish and high stretch of the material. Because of this, it is not as forgiving as some of our other films (like Fashion Film)

For challenges with the clear carrier peeling, try decreasing the downforce when cutting. Cutting two deep can cause the material to hold onto the carrier making peeling difficult.
For application, there are a variety of factors that can contribute to application such as pressure, application, and fabric compatibility.

We have recently reformulated our Fashion Film material to be much more user friendly for those that are unhappy with Premium Plus. I am happy to sample that for evaluation for any who have trouble with this material

I'd like to give you my direct contact information or if you want to PM me yours I can give you a call to dig a little further into this to resolve your problem.

Thanks-
Courtney


----------



## ProArtShirts (May 3, 2010)

What heat press are you using?
I have used various Stahl's products with no problems at all.


----------



## drdoct (Jul 26, 2011)

Courtney, I'm not the OP, but the one who complained about the peelability of it. I just may be a little guilty of cutting too deep. I'll try backing off a little. I'm a big fan of fashion film with the exception that it breaks very easy (compared to easy weed which stretches more) when trying to weed details.


----------



## lc42481 (Jul 16, 2014)

Ok so I have started to peel the vinyl off of the shirts. But there are some parts not coming off any suggestions?


----------



## hextex (Jul 20, 2008)

If some is coming off very easy while others is not...Have you tested your heat press to see if it is heating evenly? I know EW and Fashion is working but in my experience that stuff is very forgiving and you can just about treat it anyway you want to and it will work. 

That being said, I think Stahls sells some heat transfer vinyl remover. Other than that I am not really sure.


----------



## Blue92 (Oct 8, 2010)

Sad to hear that.

We had a similar problem two years ago with PP and spent the entire football season replacing names and numbers that fell off jerseys as the players ran down the field.....

Haven't used it since.


----------

